# I give up!



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker has been doing great on home cooking. DH didn't want me to put Rocky on it because of his issues, and we finally found a kibble he does fine on. Well Rocky has been doing so well for so long and I thought to myself, surely he'd do great on home cooking....it's easier to digest....

So I started giving him some home cooking along with his breakfasts and he's been doing great for the best couple of weeks-then today we come home to find something all over his head and his blankets in his box. I don't know which end it came out of but I am so done.

He was fine when I left for work. He was great when I came home, except for needing a bath.... and of course I got 'the look' from DH since he doesn't want me messing with Rocky's diet anymore.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is so difficult. The least little change can lead to issues. Lucky does very well on his diet, but I introduce one little thing different and I have problems.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Shelly, I'm sorry, so frustrating, 
Here's a hug .:wub:I just put Matilda on a new diet, I'm having a hard time with it:blush: give Rocky loves from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys  I guess I should stop trying to fix what is already working. He still seems to be doing great this morning.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Shelly, glad to hear that Rocky is feeling better this morning. I know how you feel :blush: there are only certain things that Pooh can eat and I have to learn what they are through trial and error. Then I get bored with what she is eating (at least that is what the vet says...it's Me that is bored) anyways... I get bored and want to change it up so that she has more of a variety and then something does not agree with her and my DH or DD will say "what did you give her?" Then of course I wish I would have left well enough alone :smilie_tischkante: Glad that he is feeling ok now :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I share your frustration!


----------

